# Leica M 240 vs 5D III vs Nikon D800



## mirekti (Jan 23, 2013)

After shooting and being obsessed with photography for two years I somehow settled with a 35mm f/1.4 on my dslr. It's 90% time on my camera for last few months. 
Now as M 240 is about to be released I started to wonder should I sell all my equipment and settle with Leica and 35mm 1.4 lux. I like the idea of having EVF on it as composing through viewfinder is a bit tricky I heard. 
Maybe in future I'd get some other lens as well, but for now 35mm is what gives me joy and I'm certain this would be enough for me. The size and weight are also a big plus for me to go in that direction.

Could owners of both systems share some thought about IQ, sharpness, colors... comparing Leica (I presume IQ of M240 will be very similar if not better than M9) and one of the mentioned DSLRs? 

What are your predictions about other brands? 
Will they go in that direction too? 
I read Zeiss lenses are quality wise quite close to Leica and maybe there will be some other FF rangefinder style cameras for much less money.


----------



## EchoLocation (Jan 30, 2013)

Have you considered the Sony RX1? I'm really impressed with it's performace and if you like 35mm, it's perfect. It's low light is outstanding, and the lens was just rated as one of the sharpest lenses on any camera system(forget where i read that a few days ago.)
You can probably pick one up for around 2500 bucks these days if you look around.


----------



## mirekti (Nov 23, 2013)

Well, it's been six months since I switched to Leica, and I must admit I've never looked back. 

The Leica system is awesome, and a right thing for me. I still get supprised what these lenses can deliver. Using a rangefinder for focusing isn't so tricky as I thought, actually I mastered it quite fast. Of course, there are some situations (like really low light) when I need almost a second to focus, but this happens to AF as well, whatever. 

Don't get me wrong, using Canon was a great experience, and it's not like I'll delete my Canon photos, because now I have Leica. I'd just like to point out, the experience one gets by using a rangefinder is something none of the current camera manufacturers could deliver, and I love it and enjoy it.

Anyhow, as I haven't posted anuthing here for a while, I wanted to say thanks to all the guys who helped me out in the past. Some of my questions were really silly, but there was always someone who was patient enough to explain things in details. This is a great comunity.

Cheers!!!


----------



## Fleetie (Nov 27, 2013)

Enjoy it! You could probably stop by here and show us some of your photos in this section, or maybe CRGuy will consider setting up a section for "Third Party Pictures" (Edit: I see there's already a "Third Party Lenses" section.). Anyway, I'd be interested to see.


----------

